# Dyesub blank Neoprene bottle bag



## Signcity (May 23, 2011)

We are looking for a source fo neoprene (wine) bottle bags for sublimation. Like the BYO bags you buy at kitchen accessory stores.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a great idea. Did not see anyone really offering these (retail) using Google thus you may have a cool niche market. It looks like the quality ones have an edging around part or most of the wine bag which may cause issues sublimating. This is another example of a great cut and sew starter project as eveything you need is readily available and can be done with most presses. The neoprene and the trim can be bought in many places. I would guess cost to make from scratch to be around $5-7


----------



## Signcity (May 23, 2011)

We have actually made some that were given to us as samples but now do not know the source. I guess they would be easy enough to make from scratch & sew ourselves.

They are a big hit and we found them easy to sublimate, even with the stitching. I think I've found one source but they are in Australia. Will keep looking.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Signcity said:


> We are looking for a source fo neoprene (wine) bottle bags for sublimation. Like the BYO bags you buy at kitchen accessory stores.


I realize that they are not neoprene, but Paramount carries some dye sub wine bottle totes. I've used them before and they come out pretty nice.

Dye Sublimation Products, Blank Imprintables and Accessories - Paramount Services

Ray


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not a wine person but is the neoprene to protect the bottle or is it to keep the bottle cool? To keep it cool it would be very easy to create one that had pouches on the inside to insert the frozen gel paks.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> To keep it cool it would be very easy to create one that had pouches on the inside to insert the frozen gel paks.


That is a very "cool" idea.


----------



## CaryF300 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got single bottle neoprene wine bags fro JDS Industries last week. They are very well made and very reasonably priced. I'm looking for a similar style double bottle bag, so if anyone sees one from a US supplier please let me know.

Cary Fleming
Laser Wonders


----------



## PicTheGift (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought conde had a double bottle tote.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I bet I can help you out with blanks! I have maybe a thousand pcs of really nice neoprene wine bags I would like to move. Very similar, but nicer around the handle area than the JDS ones. Send me a PM.


----------

